# What is your favorite cigar?



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I know there are a lot of other cigar smokers on this site other than me, 2400, and rustycompass. What is your favorite and what do you REALLY smoke everday. My favorite is the Partagas Maduro No. 8 (6.25 X 47) but at a $100 for 20 that is a birthday kind of thing. My daily cigar is a CONSUEGRA - NO. 15 CHURCHILL (6.25 X 45) with a Maduro wrapper and at $24 for 25 and made of true Havana seed tobacco it is a truly great cigar for the price. 
I have two humidors one for daily smokes and one for aging, they are both packed with various handmade cigars but the Consuegras are always on hand. The best part of my day is taking a great cigar and a great cup of coffee out front to the bench and sit with wife and kid while I have my daily cigar.:mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I sure like my H. Upmann Cameroons for general smoking. I've got some Red Dot Crystal Cohiba's, Hoyo DE Monterrey Excalliber 1066's, Partega's and a few others for a nice relaxing smoke. :smt033 :smt033


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Have a stick?*

Hey Max,
Nice work.... your a man after my own heart.
I'm having a stick now....an Upmann H 2000 as I post. I like the mellow, honey taste & it's inexpensive enough that I can enjoy one almost every night while online.

For the weekends I like a Upmann Vintage cameroon... my fav at the moment.
R. julieta is always a nice smoke...
Had a Hoyo Excalibur last night.... I didn't care for too much but not bad. I'm a realitively a new to cigars, I've only been into them for 2 or so years now. I have alot to learn. I need to experiment more...but I'm workin' on that. I don't have a humidor yet.... I'm embarassed to say, I'm still using a small dorm refrig lined with cedar. I know, cheesy but it has worked for while now. :smt023


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

2400 said:


> I sure like my H. Upmann Cameroons for general smoking. I've got some Red Dot Crystal Cohiba's, Hoyo DE Monterrey Excalliber 1066's, Partega's and a few others for a nice relaxing smoke. :smt033 :smt033


 great minds....... :smt028


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> I sure like my H. Upmann Cameroons for general smoking. I've got some Red Dot Crystal Cohiba's, Hoyo DE Monterrey Excalliber 1066's, Partega's and a few others for a nice relaxing smoke. :smt033 :smt033


Those are all great. I have or have had some from all those makers. The birthday is comming up soon and the wife wanted to know what I wanted. I usually go with something gun related but this year I have to go with the Camacho ***** Churchills.

https://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?page=deals_cn_06no4


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Do you guys punch or cut?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> Hey Max,
> Nice work.... your a man after my own heart.
> I'm having a stick now....an Upmann H 2000 as I post. I like the mellow, honey taste & it's inexpensive enough that I can enjoy one almost every night while online.
> 
> ...


I have only recently let the cat out of the bag. My wife and brother were the only family that new I smoked cigars. When my mother found out she asked how long I had smoked them. I had to tell her to grow up I had been stealing my grandads cigars since I was 10:mrgreen: and I am 35 now.

P.S try this site if you haven't before for your cigars and coffee.
https://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?page=home


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> Do you guys punch or cut?


 Cut with a double guillotine cutter. But you have to be good not to cut too much and have your stogie unravle.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

just got a Colibri torch last weekend.... like it alot. Used to just use matches before... Also GREAT site BTW....THANKS ALOT! I am having a tuff time finding cigars were I am outside of Tallahassee & there only one dealer & his selection isn't that great and ABC spirts has some....


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> just got a Colibri torch last weekend.... like it alot. Used to just use matches before...


A match is really the best way to go, but I use a Colibri butane torch myself. They work great in the wind and don't add a bad taset like a Zippo can.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

My favorite cigar is one that has been put out. Sorry, but I hate the smell of them.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I prefer a PUNCH! :mrgreen: And I LOVE the smell!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

An occasional big ole' Maker's Mark is very good. A little sweet, but good none the less.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Charlie said:


> An occasional big ole' Maker's Mark is very good. A little sweet, but good none the less.


isn't that whiskey...? or they make a cigar too? Love the smell of a good cigar...... so does Mrs.Compass...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

They make both. Cigars are soaked in the liquor. They have the same plastic sealing thingy on the glass tube that they have on the liquor.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Charlie said:


> They make both. Cigars are soaked in the liquor. They have the same plastic sealing thingy on the glass tube that they have on the liquor.


I'll be damn... who'd a thunk. Hey....I bet they smell great...


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

It seems a lot of cigar companys are either owned by or own whiskey or coffee companys. My two coffee brands are Cafe' Mayorga and Montecristo, both cigar companys.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Maximo said:


> It seems a lot of cigar companys are either owned by or own whiskey or coffee companys. My two coffee brands are Cafe' Mayorga and Montecristo, both cigar companys.


 there's BIG BIG money in those beautiful products. Man, I love the bean too !!!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

The responses I get (mainly from non-cigar smokers) is either very positive or extremely negative regarding the smell. But, it keeps the bugs away and the folks that don't appreciate a really fine cigar. Best cigars I ever smoked were in Negril, Jamaica.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Actually Big Charlie , I was just commenting on how GOOD cigars smell in general, jus poking fun @ someone. :smt028

" IT KEEPS THE BUGS AWAY" ..... Damn your funny!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> Actually Big Charlie , I was just commenting on how GOOD cigars smell in general, jus poking fun @ someone. :smt028
> 
> " IT KEEPS THE BUGS AWAY" ..... Damn your funny!


Don't you have bugs in Florida? When I lived on the Texas coast, the bugs (skeeters) seem to be on steriods!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Don't you have bugs in Florida? When I lived on the Texas coast, the bugs (skeeters) seem to be on steriods!


yeah man, we do.....big one's too "Frankenskeeters" down here. And I know what ya mean the cigars do keep'em at bay but ..... it just struck me funny & it cracked me up. But your always good for a laugh.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Always good to be good for sumptin'


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> T Best cigars I ever smoked were in Negril, Jamaica.


I'll bet they were:smt047


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Well, that was in the 80's and I think they were true.............Cubans, best I can remember. :smt028


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

The only thing I have ever smoked was a Cuban cigar on my 18th b day that I brought back from Costa Rica with me :mrgreen:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Well, that was in the 80's and I think they were true.............Cubans, best I can remember. :smt028


 The Special Jamaicans from JR. are great cigars but they are not made in Jamaica anymore after a hurricane 20 or so years ago, they are now made in the Dominician Republic


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie, did you smoke that Excalibur yet? :smt025


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> The only thing I have ever smoked was a Cuban cigar on my 18th b day that I brought back from Costa Rica with me :mrgreen:


I used to go to Mexico 3-4 times a year and some cuban cigars always found their way home with me for some reason. But since 911 I don't cross the boarder anymore.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Charlie, did you smoke that Excalibur yet? :smt025

Yes, and thank you very much again. I've smoked everything you've sent me except the hot sauce. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

GREAT!! If you can find a way to roll the sauce it's probably pretty good too. :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Maximo said:


> I used to go to Mexico 3-4 times a year and some cuban cigars always found their way home with me for some reason. But since 911 I don't cross the boarder anymore.


You don't have to. It's coming to you. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

2400 said:


> GREAT!! If you can find a way to roll the sauce it's probably pretty good too. :smt082 :smt082


Working on it.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> You don't have to. It's coming to you. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


Yup, I just wish they would bring some cigars with them. :smt071


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Working on it.


You try the sauce yet? :smt028


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Whats the most $$$ you would pay for a GOOD cigar? jus curious


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Depends on the cigar, $30-$50 maybe. :smt033


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

2400 said:


> You try the sauce yet? :smt028


Negative, but will soon. Just so you'll know what to look for, here's a pic of what PART of your package will contain. :smt082


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> You don't have to. It's coming to you. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Negative, but will soon. Just so you'll know what to look for, here's a pic of what PART of your package will contain. :smt082


ROTFLMFAO :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044

who me? :smt098


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> Whats the most $$$ you would pay for a GOOD cigar? jus curious


I once bought a Cohiba 5 pack for $90, so I quess $18. I work for a living so I really can't afford cigars like that very often.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

And I know you thought I was BS'n you, didn't ya'? 2400.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> And I know you thought I was BS'n you, didn't ya'? 2400.


You are in Texas....... :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Ya' got me pegged!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

:butthead:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

well, you guys have a good evening.....it's 12:30 here, I gotta get up in the morning to drink coffee...... post ya later.........


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Adios..........


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite.:mrgreen:


----------

